

Ask HN: Last week I took a break from any work and I slept much better - Void_

Hi HN.<p>I'm a college student and I spend a great deal of time programming.<p>Last week, when I took a break from any work I slept much better than usually.<p>I think this could be the reason why I sleep bad:<p>When there's a problem I can't stop thinking about it.<p>It's not just programming problems, because I try to make some money from my own projects, and that makes me be sort of obsessive about it.<p>What should I do to sleep better?<p>Any ideas please?
======
imjonathanlee
How many hours do you work? The problem is when I'm working- i work way past 8
hours sometimes and though you don't feel it, the stress drives you nuts.

I'd put in a cap of 50 hours a week MAX, and make sure I spend time relaxing
(doesn't mean watching tv at home) with friends or meeting new people. You
need to step away from the computer for a decent break. I switched over to
this schedule and found out that my sleeps were MUCH better. Turns out the
reason was overworking.

------
mtinkerhess
I've read and found from personal experience that you sleep much better if you
avoid doing anything in front of a screen for an hour or two before going to
bed.

~~~
eswat
This is what works for me too, and also making sure whatever room I sleep in
is pitch black (very hard with all the friggin’ LEDs todays electronics like
to have and not shut off when you “turn them off”).

OP: Before you did this experiment, were you staring a screen right before
hitting the hay?

------
Void_
Also:

It's not that I sleep bad normally (when I work.)

It's just when I didn't work, my sleep was _awesome_. And I want that.

